# Pictures of a Reptile Show in Florida



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 9, 2009)

Repticon was here last weekend in Orlando Florida. There were a lot of animals for sale and a nice variety. It was a really fun show. I ended up taking a lot of pics, as you will see.
Here are some pics.......

Ewww...






I thought it was funny what the guy wrote on the container "Really Fat Frog" LOL 





Someone brought in some poisonous snakes (not for sale). Here is a rattlesnake (common in Florida)










An albino gator that anyone could take a picture with (not for sale)





Sooo... pretty...










Very pretty snakes.....






Continue down for more from the show.....
Jamie 

Here are some more........................

I love the close-up I got!!!!!











Some baby sulcatas trying to walk through the clear plastic tub their in...










A lot of snakes...





Different kinds of colors...





Breeding pair of Sulcatas. Was $1500 then went to $1000!!!





So pretty...







Continue down for more........
Jamie 

Here are some more picture from the show.....






I'm not sure what this one is...





These were so pretty...





Snake Neck turtles, Very odd looking...





I really want one of these, so neato...










I was in this picture so I can show about how big these two are. They are a breeding pair for $2500.





Yea, there is a banana in there. I'm not sure if that kind of tort can have bananas or not.





Look down for more pictures.............
Jamie 

Here are some more pics from the show.....

They had smaller torts in with the Sulcata, poor things.....





Some cute Greeks....





The shell pattern on every tort in here is messed up, very interesting...





Some sleepy hingebacks...










CUTE!!!





Gotta love the babies!!!





Continue down for more pics.....
Jamie 

Here are some more..........................











I forgot the name of what kind of tort this was. The man said that it is very rare and that is as big as it gets. The tort is a year old and that is their original color. Interesting and pretty!!!





Another Sulcata, there were a lot of them there...





They even had an aldabra!!! DROOL DROOL DROOL.....





Say cheese!!!





Well I hoped that you all enjoyed the pics, I think I went a little crazy. But I couldn't help it, there was sooo... much there!!!

What's your favorite pic???

____________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 9, 2009)

naomi said:


> Wow, thank you for sharing all those! They were really fun to look at, so I can't imagine actually being there to see them in person.
> Did you get anything while there?



I ended up buying a new hide for Bowser, he needed something bigger. I was really trying to hold back from buying anything else, sooo... tempting.

___________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 9, 2009)

Jaime, you did better then me. From the pictures, I would surely have given in once or twice...okay so maybe a few more times then that. 

You did a really great job of taking pictures!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 9, 2009)

Your camera takes great pictures! The detail was so clear. Thanks for sharing. I wish there was a nice show like that here in our area.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 9, 2009)

Great pictures 

The yellow tortoise is a hatchling Forsten's tortoise, Indotestudo forstenii. They are from the island of Sulawesi. They get quite a bit bigger than that  they average about 12 inches.
The turtle you didn't know was a Chinese box turtle, Cuora flavomarginata.

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 9, 2009)

How much was the forstenii ?


----------



## galvinkaos (Feb 9, 2009)

The last one looked like he wanted a kiss, all pressed up to the glass. I would have had to leave my wallet at home not to have bought something. I have discovered I hold a budget well if I do that.  

Dawna


----------



## maevamichelle (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow GREAT Shots!! Thnx for sharing I sooooo can't wait until the SanDiego show I'm so going^^


----------



## tortoisenerd (Feb 9, 2009)

That actually seems like a lot of torts for what I've heard of at some reptile shows....can't wait until one is near me (of course I got into torts right after the yearly show!). Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotta love those tussies on those little sullys they look as if they are all looking at the lizards and snakes in the containers next to them. Great pics Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nrfitchett4 (Feb 9, 2009)

the ig's just look so prehistoric. It's amazing their veg. given the large jaws and many, many, many sharp teeth.


----------



## Isa (Feb 10, 2009)

Jamie, thanks a lot, it is very nice of you to post all those pictures. I wish I could go to a show like that, they have a lot of reptiles. What kind of hide did you buy for Bowser  ?
It must have been really hard to leave without a new little friend


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not a fan of snakes, but every time I see pictures of (I think they're called pied) those snakes with white on them I think how beautiful that coloring is.

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Feb 10, 2009)

The Forsten's is $650. Vince  http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=50&de=663864

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 12, 2009)

everything is so expensive at shows.


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures Jamie. You and your camera took some great shots! Thanks so much for sharing. I really enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 16, 2009)

My husband thought I was crazy for taking all of the pictures. It was very difficult not to buy something, there was so much there. I would love to buy a snake, but my husband does not like them. But I did have to leave with something for Bowser, he is like my child LOL  I ended up getting him a bigger hide, he loves it 

Thank you for all the wonderful comments everyone! 

_________________________________________________________

Jamie 

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

